# Access - Bestimmten Datensatz im Unterformular aufrufen



## Jörn (24. April 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Ich erstelle gerade eine Münzverwaltung in Access und speichere alle Münzkäufe in einer separaten Tabelle ab. Zusätzlich habe ich eine weitere Tabelle, in der ich die Adressen der Händler ablege.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
In meinem Hauptformular trage ich die Daten der gekauften Münze ein.
In einem hier eingebetteten Unterformular möchte ich die Daten des Händlers entweder neu eintragen können bzw. einen schon vorhandenen Händler auswählen können (Name, Adresse, Telefon, etc.).

Die ID des ausgewählten Händlerdatensatzes (im Unterformular) speichere ich automatisch in einem separaten Feld im Datensatz der Münze (im Hauptformular)ab. Das klappt auch soweit ganz gut.

Nun möchte ich, dass bei einem Wechsel des Datensatzes im Hauptformular automatisch der entsprechende Händler im Unterformular angezeigt wird - es müsste also im Unterformular automatisch zu dem Datensatz gesprungen werden, der die gleiche ID hat, wie die, die im Datensatz der Münze abgespeichert wurden.

Kann mir da jemand einen Code-Schnippsel nennen, der genau dies erledigen würde ?

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Jörn

PS: 
Name des Hauptformulars: Eingabeformular
Name des Unterformulars: Unterformular_Haendler
Name der Händler ID im Hauptformular: HID1
Name der Händler ID im Unterformular: HID2


----------

